# Wisconsin Company To Offer Implanting Microchips In Employees



## qubit (Jul 23, 2017)

> A Wisconsin company is about to become the first in the U.S. to offer microchip implants to its employees.
> 
> Yes, you read that right. Microchip implants.
> 
> "It's the next thing that's inevitably going to happen, and we want to be a part of it," Three Square Market Chief Executive Officer Todd Westby said.












http://kstp.com/news/wisconsin-comp...ips-in-employees-three-square-market/4549459/

I don't like the Big Brother implications of this and I don't want anything implanted in me that isn't for strictly medical reasons. Ever.

Of course, it's "strictly optional", but if this takes off, you can see it becoming the de facto standard in time so the pressure to have this done to you will be immense.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 23, 2017)

I bet they never asked for this.
But seriously, since this is done with approval of the employee then it's ok I guess.


----------



## Vario (Jul 23, 2017)

Not a fan of this idea at all.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 23, 2017)

Who's going to be the first to be sued when something goes wrong?
Either medically or electronically.
Pretty big liability for the company to take on experiments.


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 23, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> ...since this is done with approval of the employee then it's ok I guess.



Is it done with the employee's approval, or are the employees simply submitting because they're afraid of losing their jobs?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 23, 2017)

> "We'll hit pay with a credit card, and it's asking to swipe my proximity payment now. I'll hold my hand up, just like my cell phone, and it'll pay for my product."


And when the card is compromised, we replace it.  What about that device in your hand?


$300 to avoid having to carry some plastic with you.  You couldn't pay me $300 to get that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 24, 2017)

qubit said:


> I don't like the Big Brother implications of this and I don't want anything implanted in me that isn't for strictly medical reasons. Ever.
> 
> Of course, it's "strictly optional", but if this takes off, you can see it becoming the de facto standard in time so the pressure to have this done to you will be immense.
> 
> ...


Looks like Minority Report is coming sooner than later. Remember Tom Cruise's character couldn't go anywhere without stores knowing he was there and tailoring the advertising?

Our smartphones are almost doing that already too. Time to run for the hills!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 24, 2017)

slightofhand said:


> Is it done with the employee's approval, or are the employees simply submitting because they're afraid of losing their jobs?



I do wounder if you leave the job after they send you the medical bill after, or even take it out of your wages over time to cover it.

How bad people are with phone's they should just track there phones haha, as god forbid if some one left there phone else were.


----------



## Frick (Jul 24, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Looks like Minority Report is coming sooner than later. Remember Tom Cruise's character couldn't go anywhere without stores knowing he was there and tailoring the advertising?
> 
> Our smartphones are almost doing that already too. Time to run for the hills!



First arrest based on facial recognition.

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/06/police-automatic-face-recognition/


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 24, 2017)

Not too scared to be honest. Tech companies and the next big thing is a bit like the stock markets or coin mining, it has its ups and downs and most hypes die off rather quickly too.

The resentment against implants still is too great and with the current rampant security and privacy issues going around, that won't change anytime soon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 24, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> It should be compulsory for convicted terrorists and sex offenders.


And what could that do?  Better off having a GPS locator and we already do that.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jul 24, 2017)

http://www.businessinsider.com/startup-workers-wearing-microchips-2017-4?r=UK&IR=T

Already happening in Sweden.  This article even shows the device and tells the location of where it's injected (that nice tender part between the thumb and index/pointer finger).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 24, 2017)

qubit said:


> Trouble with this thread is that it's moving away from the technology aspect of it


Well, I will help you out. After reading about it again, I would likely volunteer for this non-mandatory trial run.  It will function like a PIV or smart card. And I like the idea of a Smart card, but F$#%in cannot stand them in practice.

Ours also double for entry control. So, I need to leave my area, through a door and damn, there I go, I need someone to let me back in. My card? You guessed it.  Locked in the reader attached to the computer. A chip that effortlessly handles both entry control and smart card duties without my 50 year old brain having to remember if I left my card an hour away on the kitchen table in the morning is a PLUS!

I like the purchase of things from the company kiosk, especially if it links to a separate company spending account the employee might have deposited some discretionary funds to.

I see this being expanded later to contain HR/benefits/pay information as well.  Many companies already have cards which can be lost which already hold much of this info.  The U.S. military services started that years ago on their identification cards, with the same potential to be lost, forgotten or stolen.

So, for limited purposes, I don't think this is an entirely bad idea.


----------



## Norton (Jul 24, 2017)

Thread cleaned up..

Reminder that this is a _*Science & Technology*_ discussion and is subject to the guidelines of this section as well as the forum guidelines- we expect both to be followed.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 25, 2017)

a swedish company has been doing this for some time, i recall hearing about it a couple years back....although the chip was a "simple" binary code transmitter (inserted sub-dermally in the hand) to forgo the need for security measures, as well as any other areas where a employee ID would be needed, i.e. a copy machine, a work Computer terminal ETC.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 25, 2017)

Not a fan of this, tons of medical issues stemming from this and I can't even stand an IV in me for more than an hour  ewww... nothxbai. 

This would me me squeamish and sick.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 25, 2017)

Liability with someone having a physical reaction, security can still be compromised just cut it out and give it to someone else, or cut there hand off, if you have to fire some one sure you could deactivate it but there still taking it with them. Plus you sound like a freak company from hell. You can do all this and more with a $3 proxy card

So you get fired. Then turn around a sue for damage and emotional distress and removal of the chip by a very expensive doctor. Of course they would want to sign a waver of your rights, but you can claim intimidation.

Plus I never use a vending machine at work. Its a ripoff

I do get that credit cards are outdated


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 25, 2017)

NFC tags are better as well... cheap and easy


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jul 25, 2017)

....no way what so ever could this be used for ulterior motives or go horribly wrong. Nope not one....very Mark of the beast-ish  too


----------



## R0H1T (Jul 25, 2017)

Mr.Scott said:


> Who's going to be the first to be sued when something goes wrong?
> Either medically or electronically.
> Pretty big liability for the company to take on experiments.


I wonder if they go the Terminator route, with this implant, or the Walking Dead,* post mortem zombification*, & whether they can control them like Resident Evil 


remixedcat said:


> NFC tags are better as well... cheap and easy


Tried them yourself?


----------



## metalslaw (Jul 25, 2017)

Just integrate the chip into a watch band, or just put the chip in a fitbit type wristband.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 25, 2017)

metalslaw said:


> Just integrate the chip into a watch band, or just put the chip in a fitbit type wristband.


Now this sounds like a reasonable way of improving on the current card situation.


----------



## Guitar (Jul 25, 2017)

metalslaw said:


> Just integrate the chip into a watch band, or just put the chip in a fitbit type wristband.


Yeah, this is a better solution. I have always kept my key card in my wallet which I constantly check out of habit is on me/can usually feel, but if my company would offer a Fitbit or something of the sort instead? Sounds like a win to me, keeps your employees happy for a small price, contribute to company health/fitness potentially, and they'll be way less likely to lose that "key" instead of a badge.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 25, 2017)

rtwjunkie said:


> Now this sounds like a reasonable way of improving on the current card situation.



Not only reasonable but
- no health risks
- easily updated
- user in control
- less mud around 'who owns what'. It's inside your body, but you'll never have full ownership of such a device being an implant, which in and of itself is an incredibly twisted idea
- in case of any widespread issues such as a hack, easy to get rid of or replace

I could go on but this came to mind within 10-15 seconds of contemplating the 'IFs'.

I'm a lazy bastard too but I'll happily make an effort to avoid this horrible idea of implants.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 25, 2017)

What was that in the bible about receiving the mark of the devil? If this trend continues all the religious fanatics will go off the deep end. 

There was talk about this back in the 90s when the idea of Smart Cards first came about. They wanted it thru a tattooed bar code , I think. 

For the record here, TBH, I'm fine with everyone else getting tagged, just not me.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 25, 2017)

Ever since I came across a few videos on implants (I think it was either DefCon or CCC), I thought that this was stupid and impractical. 
The only subdermal implants that can be justified to go "subdermal", are medical RFID chips and digital dogtags. 
Something like a credit card info or personal ID could just as easily go onto an NFC ring or bracelet, and just like a subdermal - you can wear it 24/7.
The only difference is that you won't need needles, it is easier to use, and can be replaced/upgraded at any time.
Also, it won't give you carpal tunnel syndrome after a couple of years.


----------



## The Data Master (Jul 25, 2017)

This is currently happening in pets now... They microchip them incase the pet gets out so that the pound knows it belongs to someone. So far our cat is still alive and shows no sign of issues. As far as me, unless there was some big incentive for being chipped, I wouldn't go this route.


----------



## Norton (Jul 25, 2017)

The Data Master said:


> This is currently happening in pets now... They microchip them incase the pet gets out so that the pound knows it belongs to someone.


and they do it for cars, laptops, cell phones, etc... there are plenty of devices that can find you if you _get out_....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 25, 2017)

The Data Master said:


> This is currently happening in pets now... They microchip them incase the pet gets out so that the pound knows it belongs to someone. So far our cat is still alive and shows no sign of issues. As far as me, unless there was some big incentive for being chipped, I wouldn't go this route.


Yeah, I was going to mention this as well.in regards to the health concerns.  Veterinarians have done this for years with pets without issues.

We've had two dogs "chipped", with the chip being used in a latent manner.  Scanning brings up the name and the health history of the patient.  They suffered no health problems because of this, and I would be really hesitant to think that humans would react any differently.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 2, 2017)

The firm said 41 of its 85 employees agreed to be microchipped during a chip party at company headquarters in River Falls on Tuesday.







Each chip has been implanted between the thumb and forefinger underneath the skin.

Users of the chip will scan their items at a break room market kiosk and hit pay with a credit card.

Chip users will then hold their hands up, similar to how consumers pay for products using their smartphones, and it'll pay for the product.

Officials said the data in the microchip is encrypted and does not use GPS, so it cannot be used to track employees or obtain private information.


----------



## Bones (Aug 2, 2017)

qubit said:


> http://kstp.com/news/wisconsin-comp...ips-in-employees-three-square-market/4549459/
> 
> I don't like the Big Brother implications of this and I don't want anything implanted in me that isn't for strictly medical reasons. Ever.
> 
> Of course, it's "strictly optional", but if this takes off, you can see it becoming the de facto standard in time so the pressure to have this done to you will be immense.



Eh...... So Mr. Westby wants to be part of it.
I'm not a pet and they can keep them - Get one if you want but I say "No".


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 2, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Officials said the data in the microchip is encrypted and does not use GPS, so it cannot be used to track employees or obtain private information.



BS. They're not gonna tell you the truth anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The firm said 41 of its 85 employees agreed to be microchipped during a chip party at company headquarters in River Falls on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pardon my french but that looks painful as fuck.

Do. Not. Want


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 2, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Pardon my french but that looks painful as fuck.
> 
> Do. Not. Want



Local anesthetic is used first for sure.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Local anesthetic is used first for sure.



you might as well call up the guinness world records because my 500m sprint game will be *VERY* strong I assure you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2017)

Norton said:


> Thread cleaned up..
> 
> Reminder that this is a _*Science & Technology*_ discussion and is subject to the guidelines of this section as well as the forum guidelines- we expect both to be followed.


What did I miss, did someone bring up the end times or the Mention of the G word

Anyways imho I'd never be chipped.. thanks for the thread op.. I'm in Wisconsin this very moment ha!


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 3, 2017)

i bet that needle hurt.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 3, 2017)

Seen a news program about the Bitcoin on YT just a few days ago. This guy made his own RFID chip and implanted it between the thumb n forefinger. That hurt lol, but he was showing the reporter how he can now buy drinks and crap like that at this BItcoin only cafe... 

Implant is to freaky for my thinking.. what about just a wristband that can be taken off?


----------

